# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  اسئلة رياضيات لنكش المخ :))

## أميرة قوس النصر

اليوم وانا قاعد اكتشفت انه ما في اسئلة ريضيات لنكش المخ وبما انه في ناس كثير هندسة رح اجيب اسئلة ونبلش نحرك مخنا ونحط الاجابات هون  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اثبت ان n^7-n يقبل القسمة على 42

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اذا كانت س أس م + ص أس ن = ( س + ص ) أس م + ن 
فاثبت اثبتي ان ص = - س ضرب مشتقة ص

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

حل في ح × ح الجملة ذات المجهولين س و ع :

س ^ ع = ع ^ س

س^3 = ع ^ 2

الرمز ^ يشير إلى الأس او القوة .

----------


## saousana

الله ينكش راس اليهود
مها من متى الك هوايات رياضية ؟؟  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اول مرة بعرف  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
قال اثبت قال 
انا اخر مادة رياضيات رح اخدها هي الدسكريت ومش جاي على بالي اثبت :SnipeR (19):

----------


## adel maayah

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_اذا كانت س أس م + ص أس ن = ( س + ص ) أس م + ن 
فاثبت اثبتي ان ص = - س ضرب مشتقة ص
_


 بدي اسألك سؤال يا مها كونك شكلك متخصصة بالرياضيات: ليش دائما اهل الرياضيات متسلطين على ال (س) وال (ص) ليش بخافوا من ال (ع) وال (غ)؟؟؟؟؟؟ سامحيني لطخة رياضيات

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الله ينكش راس اليهود
> مها من متى الك هوايات رياضية ؟؟ 
> اول مرة بعرف 
> قال اثبت قال 
> انا اخر مادة رياضيات رح اخدها هي الدسكريت ومش جاي على بالي اثبت


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
مش مهندسة اثبتي

----------


## adel maayah

بعدين في سؤال ثاني ليش افلاطون في كتابه المعروف بـ(الجمهوريه) بيشترط بالحاكم ان يكون عالم بالرياضيات بالاضافة للفلسفة. ارجو اثبات ذلك بالعمليات الحسابية والبراهين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بصراحة لحد الان معرفتش اثبتهم!!!!

بس طلع معي هالاثبات بينفع؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_بصراحة لحد الان معرفتش اثبتهم!!!!

بس طلع معي هالاثبات بينفع؟؟؟ 
 
_







 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بصراحة لحد الان معرفتش اثبتهم!!!!
> 
> بس طلع معي هالاثبات بينفع؟؟؟


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_بصراحة لحد الان معرفتش اثبتهم!!!!

بس طلع معي هالاثبات بينفع؟؟؟ 
 
_





 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
_بصراحة لحد الان معرفتش اثبتهم!!!!

بس طلع معي هالاثبات بينفع؟؟؟






بدي ارجع انصحك ما تدرس 
لانه دراستك مصايب
هاد بعد دراسة اسبوع هيك صار 
_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الرياضيات كانتي هوايتي  :Eh S(2): 

اللي حرمونا منها الله يحرمهم من كل اشي حلو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _الرياضيات كانتي هوايتي 
> 
> اللي حرمونا منها الله يحرمهم من كل اشي حلو_


الله اكبر :Db465236ff: .....اول مره بشوف واحد ببكي عفراق الرياضيات...عكل حال كل شي بالدنيا فيه الحلو وفيه المر :Eh S(2): ...دورلك على شغله حلوه بتخصصك

----------


## عُبادة

> الله اكبر.....اول مره بشوف واحد ببكي عفراق الرياضيات...عكل حال كل شي بالدنيا فيه الحلو وفيه المر...دورلك على شغله حلوه بتخصصك


بالنسبة لهمومه الرياضيات جنة  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _بالنسبة لهمومه الرياضيات جنة_


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
بعين الله

----------


## ريماسية

<![if !ie]>
شكرا
<![endif]>

----------

